# Matlock Pier



## invisible (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## Heitz (Sep 30, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## 618photo (Sep 30, 2012)

Awesome shot, love it. Great work.


----------



## charlie76 (Sep 30, 2012)

Ooooooo that's niiiiice...!  I kinda wish the pier extended over to the right third of the frame...but I like this too!!


----------



## FanBoy (Sep 30, 2012)

The smooth effect contrasts nicely with the pier, along with the monochrome.


----------



## Light Guru (Sep 30, 2012)

When I saw the thumbnail I thought it was upside down thinking that the white part was the sky. 

I love it. It's a great subject for b&w. The stark contrast really grabs your attention and draws you in to look more.


----------



## snowbear (Sep 30, 2012)

Nominated, September POTM.


----------



## invisible (Sep 30, 2012)

charlie76 said:


> I kinda wish the pier extended over to the right third of the frame...


I think the composition is a bit weird but can't put my finger on why. It works for me as is though; however, I think that a little bit less sky would make the composition more pleasing.



Light Guru said:


> When I saw the thumbnail I thought it was upside down thinking that the white part was the sky.


Interesting thought 



snowbear said:


> Nominated, September POTM.


Thanks kindly, Charlie!

And thanks everyone for taking a look and commenting.


----------



## snowbear (Sep 30, 2012)

invisible said:


> I think the composition is a bit weird but can't put my finger on why. It works for me as is though; however, I think that a little bit less sky would make the composition more pleasing.


Yeah I think half of the sky increases the drama.  The end of the pier is close to center, but I think the rest of it jutting out at the slight angle makes up for it.  I think it is fantastic, and you are very welcome.


----------



## Desi (Oct 1, 2012)

Great shot.  Love it in BW.

How long did you wait to set this shot up?    Love that the diagonals at the pier lead to the light in the sky.....and you lined the railing perfectly with the horizon.  Your work inspires me.


----------



## pgriz (Oct 1, 2012)

That is one nice image.  Very carefully crafted, but you don't see that until you start looking at the details.  Spend about two to three minutes just looking at the image (in internet time, that's an eternity squared  ), and noticing something new every few seconds.  It's almost a sacrilege to ask how you did that, but I have to ask...    (just because I'm gonna fly out and go to the pier and try to take the same shot    )


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Oct 1, 2012)

Just wondering invisible, (great shot btw) was a gradual ND filter used for this?


----------



## mishele (Oct 1, 2012)

Canada is a creepy place!! How do you people live up there? lol
Invisible, I agree a little off the top might help the composition, but I like it the way it is. The composition the way it is gives me a little bit of an uneasy feeling, adding to the overall shot. The perfect composition isn't always the best one...lol
This was a well deserved nomination POTM!! Keep shooting, babe!!


----------



## invisible (Oct 1, 2012)

snowbear said:


> Yeah I think half of the sky increases the drama.


I was thinking more along the lines of losing 25%, maybe 30% of the sky, but not more 



Desi said:


> How long did you wait to set this shot up?


You mean how long I waited for the scene to be exactly what I wanted to shoot? If so, I spent about two hours there. The shape of the clouds was changing constantly, as well as the direction and force of the wind, so the results of the long exposures varied as time went by. I came away with a few images I'm happy with, this one being one of them. (And many thanks for the kind words!)




pgriz said:


> It's almost a sacrilege to ask how you did that, but I have to ask...    (just because I'm gonna fly out and go to the pier and try to take the same shot    )


You might want to fly out as soon as you can, because the town of Matlock takes down the piers in the early fall every year  I did nothing fancy to create this image -- just a ND filter (can't remember if I used a 3-stopper or 10-stopper for this one) stacked with a 3-stop gradual ND filter. The "tough" part was aligning the middle rail of the pier with the horizon -- I wanted the top of the pier to be higher than the horizon and also to make sure that the horizon line did not show in between rails.



JoshuaSimPhotography said:


> Just wondering invisible, (great shot btw) was a gradual ND filter used for this?


See above 

Thanks all!!


----------



## mishele (Oct 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday, old man!!


----------



## invisible (Oct 1, 2012)

mishele said:


> Happy Birthday, old man!!


LOL, thank you


----------



## CelticWolf1 (Oct 1, 2012)

I love it. Looks supernaturalish.


----------



## pgriz (Oct 1, 2012)

Dang, almost too late...  huff, puff...  Happy Birthday, Frederico!  Whew. Hope it was a good, no - remarkable day!


----------



## irishguy0224 (Oct 1, 2012)

Nice capture! I would love to see the others from the set!


----------



## invisible (Oct 2, 2012)

pgriz said:


> Dang, almost too late...  huff, puff...  Happy Birthday, Frederico!  Whew. Hope it was a good, no - remarkable day!


Haha, thank you! 



irishguy0224 said:


> I would love to see the others from the set!


So far I have only posted this other one. I might post others in the next few days.

Thank you, guys!


----------



## Nette (Oct 2, 2012)

Lovely!!!


----------



## invisible (Oct 2, 2012)

Nette said:


> Lovely!!!


Thank you, senorita!


----------



## kathyt (Oct 25, 2012)

Holy mary mother of pearls!!!!! Unfreakin' believable image!


----------



## invisible (Oct 26, 2012)

kathythorson said:


> Holy mary mother of pearls!!!!! Unfreakin' believable image!


Haha, thank you! I kinda sorta get the impression that you enjoyed it


----------



## Rick58 (Oct 26, 2012)

kathythorson said:


> Holy mary mother of pearls!!!!! Unfreakin' believable image!



Well, there's no way I can top that response, so I'll just say "simply Beautiful... love it."


----------



## JackandSally (Oct 26, 2012)

Love.


----------



## Frequency (Oct 27, 2012)

hate....to hate


----------



## invisible (Oct 27, 2012)

Thank you, guys!


----------

